# Resto Complete!! I'm in middleweight heaven



## Nickinator (May 31, 2013)

Pieced this bike together from collecting the best parts I could over the last year, some NOS, I really wanted a frame made the year
 I was born (uh-oh cat's outta the bag -guess I didn't just turn 30!) :o

Used a rusty boy's Typhoon Deluxe 3 speed as a donor (isn't that a switch!!) for the 3 speed rear caliper frame bracket (cut old one off and had the 3 spd one welded on), and the 3 speed fork, then powder coated the frame and fork. I painted the tank and chainguard. Rebuilt the hubs and respoked the wheels. 

All parts are og Schwinn except the pedals (found those at Memory Lane and since they matched so nice I couldn't resist), tho' I did take some liberties with using a few different year's parts....like the downtube decal, off a 50's Jag I believe. It was the right colors!

Anyway, it rides really nice, making me feel a little better after spending so much money on a middleweight  
Think I'm done restoring bikes for awhile....

Darcie


----------



## Oldnut (May 31, 2013)

Looks there will be more


----------



## daved66 (May 31, 2013)

nice job.  ihave been riding a middleweight this spring.  great bikes


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2013)

Looks great, Darcie.
 You're only as old as you feel, and on a bike that looks as nice as that, consider yourself a timeless classic.


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Looks great, Darcie.
> You're only as old as you feel, and on a bike that looks as nice as that, consider yourself a timeless classic.




Ahh you're too sweet. But some days I feel really old...


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Looks there will be more



No more for me as I have 3 restored ones now, but Nick definitely has a couple that need help! heh-heh-heh


----------



## Larmo63 (May 31, 2013)

That's a beauty, Darcie!!!  Great way to use up one of those stupid old boy's

bikes that nobody wants!!


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> That's a beauty, Darcie!!!  Great way to use up one of those stupid old boy's
> 
> bikes that nobody wants!!




Exactly!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (May 31, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Used a rusty boy's Typhoon Deluxe 3 speed as a donor (isn't that a switch!!)




I love it Darcie, about time we see a boy's as a donor for a girls.  Great job, it's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 31, 2013)

*Beautiful Bike Darcie!*

Hey Darcie,
 The bike looks awsome!. I love the colors. Looks like it would be a good playmate for my ladies '58 Corvette.
Supernice resto, enjoy the ride!................Wayne


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Darcie,
> The bike looks awsome!. I love the colors. Looks like it would be a good playmate for my ladies '58 Corvette.
> Supernice resto, enjoy the ride!................Wayne




True! You know I was looking for a girl's Corvette for awhile, 'cause making a 3 spd frame was a pain, but I really did want a tank. So she's a one-of-a-kind, but just the bike I'd have designed if I worked at Schwinn


----------



## jd56 (May 31, 2013)

I love the red on white. Powder coated huh? Beautiful creation and it has your spin on what you wanted. So cool. One day I'll have enough confidence to try piecing a bike together to make me a bike to look like I would have designed it from the factory.
And I'm pretty sure the donor bike will be a boy's as well.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2013)

Great looking bike Darcie--just remember though I'm a lot older than you are! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Great looking bike Darcie--just remember though I'm a lot older than you are! V/r Shawn




Are not!!!


----------



## DonChristie (May 31, 2013)

Wow! That really looks great! Your hard work and money spent shows! You don't see too many nicely restored girls bikes. Ride on, sister!


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jun 1, 2013)

*middleweights*

Nice job!!! People don't understand the difficulties involved when you set out to restore a middle weight, good and NOS parts are almost impossible to find. I restored a 67 Typhoon for a guy, and it took me 4 years of digging for parts before I had everything to finish the job.


----------



## Terry66 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> True! You know I was looking for a girl's Corvette for awhile, 'cause making a 3 spd frame was a pain, but I really did want a tank. So she's a one-of-a-kind, but just the bike I'd have designed if I worked at Schwinn




That was the same approach I took to my "birthyear" Schwinn Middleweight!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 1, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> Nice job!!! People don't understand the difficulties involved when you set out to restore a middle weight, good and NOS parts are almost impossible to find. I restored a 67 Typhoon for a guy, and it took me 4 years of digging for parts before I had everything to finish the job.




I could not believe how difficult it was, it was ridiculous!  I kept telling my son it was a lot harder than the balloon tire bikes I'd done- there just isn't the parts out there for them like the older ones,  just generic one-size-fits-all (yeah right) parts. 
Who'd a thunk it, being a not-so-old (heh-heh) Schwinn and all? 

Darcie


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2013)

*resto complete.*

fantastic job darcie.looks better than new.ride with pride.


----------

